# Answer due ‘soon’ on GM’s driverless request



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://www.autonews.com/mobility-report/answer-due-soon-gms-driverless-request

"One of the company's key findings: Customers largely don't care whether their drivers are automated or human."

Even though they did say the robots smelled better. Ok, I may have made that part up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> https://www.autonews.com/mobility-report/answer-due-soon-gms-driverless-request


G.M. went Bankrupt once already !


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


>


Going by ol' Henry's reputation, his desire was not for faster horses or faster cars, but fast women.

.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Going by ol' Henry's reputation, his desire was not for faster horses or faster cars, but fast women.
> 
> .


Shocking, a wealthy powerful person with perversions ?
Next you'll alert us that POTUS is a club member.
Comes with the territory Kid


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> Shocking, a wealthy powerful person with perversions ?
> Next you'll alert us that POTUS is a club member


I think POTUS is more of a diamond member, and if you voted for him I'm sure he would treat you as a heart member, if not, probably a spade member. ?

Sad to know you think of it as a perversion.
.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I think POTUS is more of a diamond member, and if you voted for him I'm sure he would treat you as a heart member, if not, probably a spade member. ?
> 
> Sad to know you think of it as a perversion.
> .


Sad to read your cognitive shortfall is considered thought ?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> Sad to read your cognitive shortfall is considered thought ?


LOL I love your your use of emoticons, they really give your posts gravitas.

.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

> One of the company's key findings: Customers largely don't care whether their drivers are automated or human."


lol i have never met a person that looks forward to getting in an SDC

in fact, most people hate them

no idea who they were interviewing


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol i have never met a person that looks forward to getting in an SDC
> in fact, most people hate them
> *no idea who they were interviewing*


Your passengers


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> Your passengers


more like the article makers are lying as usual


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> G.M. went Bankrupt once already !


They can go again. What's the problem? Taxpayer money is there for them


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> more like the _*article makers *_are lying as usual


"Article Makers" ?

Here's the CV of the Article Maker
He's been making articles for 17 years

https://www.linkedin.com/in/pete-bigelow-a947263


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> "Article Makers" ?
> 
> Here's the CV of the Article Maker
> He's been making articles for 17 years
> ...


liars have been making lies since satan tempted eve


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> liars have been making lies since satan tempted eve


I suspect u were an eye witness.


----------

